# DVLA Registration Document



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have just realised that on my new VO5 that they have - Number of seats - 3.... We have 4 and 4 seat belts.... 

Is it necessary to notify them of this one incorrect detail?

Carol


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Same thing happened with us when we got our new one last year. We got it changed just to be on the safe side. It was just a matter of filling in the bits on the form that allow for this sort of thing, sending it back and waiting...about a fortnight in our case.

I copied the original before I returned it just in case.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

cronkle thanks, really what I thought. I think it may also have some implications on insurance...carrying 4 vehicle shows only 3.... so best get it done..

Carol


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Its number of seats not including driver remember

Loddy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

loddy said:


> Its number of seats not including driver remember
> 
> Loddy


My document actually says 'number of seats inluding driver'.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

When I MOT test it askes for no of seats excluding driver

Loddy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

loddy said:


> Its number of seats not including driver remember
> 
> Loddy


That's interesting. You would think that they would be consistent. :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cronkle said:


> You would think that they would be consistent. :roll:


Nope - I wouldn't. :lol:

Dougie.


----------

